
Revisiting Sutton Hoo, Britain’s Mythical Ship Burial - pseudolus
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/letter-from-the-uk/revisiting-sutton-hoo-britains-mythical-ship-burial
======
pseudolus
The British Museum has a few pictures showing some highlights of Sutton Hoo
[0]. There's also a great fairly in-depth documentary on Youtube [1]. The
craftsmanship associated with some of the pieces is incredible and well-worth
the visit if you're at the British Museum.

[0]
[https://www.britishmuseum.org/visiting/galleries/europe/room...](https://www.britishmuseum.org/visiting/galleries/europe/room_41_europe_ad_300-1100.aspx)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZaK78BWeO0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZaK78BWeO0)

